# Tin Sardines & Tin Macherel - need help pls



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Just purchased these and looking for ideas of how to eat them?

never had these before, so want to make them tasty so I'm not put off from fish.

I've had salmon before and I like it, but sometimes you need something quick.

appreciate the help guys :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Two slices of toast, put the sardines on top, cheese and under the grill. Nicer if you buy sardines in a tomato sauce.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Get a baguette,tomato and lettuce,put in the mackerel ,squeeze a little lime on it and off you go


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers guys,

But I wanted to keep the carbs to a bare minimum.

I do have the John West Sardines in tomato sauce and the Princes Mackerel fillets in spicy tomato sauce if that's any help.

I feel so lost, but determined to stick to the macros, but so tempted to run sack the kitchen cupboard.

As I type away my stomach is calling for food after only eating breakfast at 9am mg:

Need to think fast! :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> But I wanted to keep the carbs to a bare minimum.
> 
> ...


Put it in a bowl with some eggs and cheese and mix together, then microwave.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I normally carry these around in my work bag as a snack, stinks though but decent protein and quick and easy, tesco do mackerel In different sauces, sweet chilli, curry, tomato etc and for about £1 a tin, can't knock it


----------

